# UN ECRAN DEFINITIVEMENT GRIS (IMAC G5)



## marcocristo29 (20 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de lire en long et en large le forum pour trouver une solution à mon problème mais en vain.
Après avoir réalisé toutes les manips que vous conseillez, l&#8217;écran de mon Imac G5 reste gris.
Pendant les premiers tests de redémarrage, il y avait encore une pomme grise qui s&#8217;affichait mais maintenant il n&#8217;y a plus rien, rien que du gris.

Il se peut que ce soit la carte logique car le test des diodes vertes (internes) paraît malheureusement positif.

J&#8217;ai réalisé (plusieurs fois) la combinaison commande+alt+P+R, à 3 et 5 bips.
J&#8217;ai branché et débranché mon Imac pour faire un reset
J&#8217;ai réalisé un reset par la combinaison commande+alt+O+F.
J&#8217;ai réinitialisé la SMU

Quand je tente un target T, le ventilateur s&#8217;affole, le logo firewire apparaît, se déplace par saccade puis se fige ; et mon portable ne reconnaît pas mon Imac.
Les combinaisons commande+S et commande+V ne fonctionnent pas.
La combinaison commande+C ne démarre pas sur le CD d&#8217;origine.

La seule chose que mon Imac veut bien faire, c&#8217;est démarrer par le son « bong » habituel, puis un écran gris descend sur l&#8217;écran et après quelques minutes le ventilateur s&#8217;affole.

Que me reste-t-il à faire ?
Mon Imac n&#8217;est plus sous garantie.
Qu&#8217;est-ce qui est en panne ?

AIDEZ MOI !!!!


----------



## Invité (21 Octobre 2009)

Le voile gris et les ventilos qui s'emballent, ça fait penser à un Kernel Panic au boot.
t'as essayé de nettoyer les contacts de tes barrettes de Ram, débrancher tous les périphériques, etc ?


----------



## marcocristo29 (22 Octobre 2009)

Je viens d'effectuer la désinstallation, le nettoyage et la réinstallation de mes barrettes. Et j'ai toujours l'écran gris. J'en ai installé qu'une seule barrette, puis l'autre, et toujours rien de nouveau à l'écran.
*je suis désespéré*


----------



## Invité (22 Octobre 2009)

Dommage on aurait pu espérer un truc bénin.
Mais c'est une série assez marquée par la malchance surtout au niveau de la carte graphique :mouais:


----------



## marcocristo29 (22 Octobre 2009)

Ce n'est peut-être pas la carte graphique, j'ai encore les informations qui s'affichent quand je fais commande+alt+O+F, j'ai les flèches quand je tape "alt" au démarrage et j'ai le dossier avec le point d'interrogation quand j'essais commande+alt+maj+efface.
En revanche, depuis ce matin, je n'ai plus le sigle firewire quand je tape T au démarrage.


----------



## marcocristo29 (24 Octobre 2009)

IL Y A BIEN QUELQU'UN QUI A UNE IDEE ????


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2009)

Il démarre avec "alt" au boot ?

Au fait c'est quel modèle exactement ?


----------



## marcocristo29 (25 Octobre 2009)

Il s'agit d'un Imac G5 de réseau (cad sans lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD)
série W84430CFQC4 (visiblement pas de condensateur abimé)
Au démarrage avec "alt" apparaissent la flèche de "redémarrrage" et la flèche "suivant" sur un fond bleu, et rien d'autre!


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2009)

Alors ça veut dire que le disque dur a un problème.

Il faut, puisque tu n'as pas de lecteur Dvd, soit :

- un lecteur (souvent un graveur) FW pour redémarrer sur un Dvd d'instal, ou un Cd Diskwarrior ou DriveGenius ou TechTool pour réparer le disque si c'est possible. Ou effacer et installer, ou installer et archiver. Suivant les possibilités.

- Un autre Mac et démarrer celui-là en mode Target (t'as l'air de dire que ça ne marche plus ! :mouais: ) pour faire la même chose que plus haut.

- Remplacer le disque dur et installer l'Os avec une des deux options ci-dessus.


----------



## marcocristo29 (26 Octobre 2009)

J'ai essayé de redémarrer avec deux lecteur/graveur FW différents. Mais ceux-ci s'éteignent juste avant que la troisième diode verte interne s'allume. Donc impossible de démarrer depuis le CD d'origine, ni avec TechTool.
Comment je peux être certain que c'est le DD qui est en panne? Y a-t-il un test à réaliser?


----------



## marcocristo29 (2 Novembre 2009)

Voici les informations portées sur disque dur  :

Seagate
Barracuda 7200.8
250 Gbytes
Model : ST3250823A
S/N : 5ND066Y2
P/N : 9Y7283-501
Firmware : 3.01
Date Code : 05391 Sie Code : WU

Quelles sont celles qui sont importantes à prendre en compte pour en acheter un?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------

Ou mieux! 
Conseilliez moi un disque dur pour remplacer le miens !
Merci par avance


----------



## Buebo du châlet (6 Novembre 2009)

j'ai la même chose que toi sur un PWM G5 et j'ai fait tout ce que tu as fait pour y remedier, et sur ce que dit INVITE par rapport au disque dur ce n'est pas ça parce que j'ai changé trois disques durs système et l'écran bleu avec ses flèches n'a pas abouti, en fait cela ne sert tout ça, la seule chose vraie est que tu es tombé sur une mauvaise série, et comme moi je suis tombé aussi sur une mauvaise série. Je trouve que cela se répète souvent comme excuse finale "la mauvaise série". Je suis sur ma deuxième réparation, une à Urgence Mac, ne jamais, jamais y foutre les pieds, et une au SAV Mac. J'ai trois trois PWM G5 chez moi dont un seul marche pour la bonne raison que je l'ai acheté avant=hier soir.


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2009)

marcocristo29 a dit:


> Comment je peux être certain que c'est le DD qui est en panne? Y a-t-il un test à réaliser?



T'as essayé de démarrer avec "alt/commande/p/r"  ?


----------

